# Laura Francese and the 2009 Bowhunter Bownanza



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

I already have my name in to shoot with Laura!


----------



## supermn91 (Dec 20, 2008)

would be nice to win the drawing


----------



## Sideways (Feb 13, 2006)

My wife and I just met her at the Maryland Expo in Southern MD this weekend. 
Laura is very nice and down to earth person!


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

Lucky people that get to meet her. You'll never see a bad word written or said about her. Great gal and very easy on the eyes.


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

ricksmathew said:


> I already have my name in to shoot with Laura!




Found out last night that I got picked to shoot with her on Friday!

Pics to follow, maybe! :mg:


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

ricksmathew said:


> Found out last night that I got picked to shoot with her on Friday!
> 
> Pics to follow, maybe! :mg:


do you need a cady????


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

bigdogarcher said:


> do you need a cady????




Sure, You gonna come down on Friday?


----------



## muskrat (Jun 3, 2003)

She's a class act. I just posted an interview with her on the Desert Rat Blog.


----------

